#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Объяснение конфликта между регентами

## Алсу

Объясните пастве конфликт между регентами. С такими наставлениями надо обратиться к самому себе: "разрешать недопонимания, то такие мешающие эмоции как гнев, ненависть и привязанность приведут к запутанности. "
Да вы в них всю историю Тибета прибываете.

----------


## Чекава

> Объясните пастве конфликт между регентами. С такими наставлениями надо обратиться к самому себе: "разрешать недопонимания, то такие мешающие эмоции как гнев, ненависть и привязанность приведут к запутанности. "
> Да вы в них всю историю Тибета прибываете.


Прошу прощения, но вы ошиблись веткой. Кармапа тут ни при чем - он совершенный бодхисаттва, высший пример, поэтому кто-кто, а он может давать такие поучения. Если и есть причина по которой он дает эти поучения, то только потому что его ученики еще не достигли полной реализации и продолжают совершать ошибки.

Кармапа всегда держался в стороне от политики и не имеет никакого отношения к конфликтам в линии - он их точно не начинал.

----------


## Алсу

/Кармапа всегда держался в стороне от политики и не имеет никакого отношения к конфликтам в линии /  

Да ну?

http://www.karmapa-issue.org/letters...troduction.pdf

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Чекава

> /Кармапа всегда держался в стороне от политики и не имеет никакого отношения к конфликтам в линии /  
> 
> Да ну?
> 
> http://www.karmapa-issue.org/letters...troduction.pdf


Это письмо было инициативой секретаря Кармапы и еще нескольких лам линии, но сам Кармапа никогда бы не стал прямо кого-то упрекать. За все годы, которые я имел честь видеть и слышать Кармапу он ни разу не сказал ни одного плохого слова, наоборот, когда его спросили как быть с Ситупой, он ответил, что к нему необходимо проявить мудрость и сочувствие.

----------


## Алсу

Не обижайте Кармапу, который якобы подмахивает письма не глядя. Ваше возражение прозвучало как подтверждение. 
С негодяем Ситупой надо чего то делать. Вспоминаем, что мы буддисты, значит сочувствовать/сострадать убогому.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> С негодяем Ситупой надо чего то делать.


А с чего вы решили, что Ситупа негодяй?

----------


## Алсу

Так /официальное/заявление читайте.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Так /официальное/заявление читайте.


Так это официальное заявление Тринле Тхайе Дордже.
Как он может быть беспристрастен в своём мнении? Он является представителем одной из сторон конфликта, поэтому выражает соответствующую точку зрения.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ну?
> 
> http://www.karmapa-issue.org/letters...troduction.pdf


Ну и ?  :Smilie: 
Что в письмах написано ?

----------


## Алсу

Шпрехен зи дойч?

----------


## Неварин

> Шпрехен зи дойч?


 А вы с какой целью разжигаете тут? Заводите отдельную тему и упражняйтесь там

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

"А вы с какой целью разжигаете тут?"

Помогаю вам от восторгов перейти к осознанности.

"Заводите отдельную тему и упражняйтесь там": публикацией мнения Кармапы.

Это Алсу виновата, что ринпоче грызутся, а потом наставляют паству этого не делать.

----------


## Шенпен

В приведённой ссылке нет мнения Кармапы. 
Там не его подпись стоит под письмом. 
Просьба к модератору закрыть тему за отсутствием таковой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.03.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

С подписью вы правы. Каюсь. Но то что он Тхайе в стороне от конфликта не соглашусь. "Внутри линии может быть, конечно, только один Кармапа".

----------


## Нико

Уже давно многие ламы признают наличие двух Кармап. Точка, абзац.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.03.2016)

----------


## Неварин

Помогать нужно тогда, когда об этом просят.

Сами разберемся






> "А вы с какой целью разжигаете тут?"
> 
> Помогаю вам от восторгов перейти к осознанности.
> 
> "Заводите отдельную тему и упражняйтесь там": публикацией мнения Кармапы.
> 
> Это Алсу виновата, что ринпоче грызутся, а потом наставляют паству этого не делать.

----------


## Алсу

> Уже давно многие ламы признают наличие двух Кармап. Точка, абзац.


Так вот Тхайе так не считает.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Так вот Тхайе так не считает.


Это не аргумент в его пользу, к сожалению. Насколько я знаю, Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей Дордже никогда публично не заявлял о своей единственности.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема закрыта.

----------

Aion (01.03.2016), Алсу (01.03.2016), Нико (01.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.03.2016), Шенпен (01.03.2016)

----------

